# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Nash Syndroom en levercirrose - Artikel

## Leontien

NASH SYNDROOM (Non Alcoholic Steato Hepatitis)

Is een ontsteking van de lever (hepatitis) als gevolg van verhoogde vetafzetting in de lever. In tegenstelling met leversteatose waar er geen ontsteking is maar enkel vetafzetting. Door de obesitas-epidemie in de ontwikkelde landen is het risico zeer groot dat NASH zeer belangrijk wordt als oorzaak van leverstoornissen.


OORZAAK

De juiste oorzaak is niet gekend. 
Meestal, maar niet altijd, gaat het om obese patienten van middelbare leeftijd met gestoorde lipiden (hypercholesterolemie) in het bloed. Het gaat vooral om centrale obesitas (buikvet). 
Soms ook diabetes. Want insulineresistentie zou een belangrijke rol spelen in het onstaan van NASH. 
Meer vrouwen dan mannen. 
Niets te zien met alcoholmisbruik. 
NASH kan ook als beroepsziekte voorkomen bij veelvuldige blootstelling aan organische oplosmiddelen. 


VERLOOP

Kan op lange termijn leiden naar leverfibrose > levercirrose (20%) die op zijn beurt naar, levercarcinoma, levertransplantatie of overlijden kan leiden.


BEHANDELING

Vermageren is het meest belangrijke. Een vermindering van het gewicht met minstens 10% moet nagestreefd worden. 
Ook een goede diabetesregeling + regeling van lipiden in het bloed zeer belangrijk. 
Alcoholbeperking is zinvol daar alcohol ook leverschadelijk is. 
Last but not least: meer sport. 



Bron: Huisarts Johan Naesens

----------


## Leontien

LEVERCIRROSE-Artikel

Levercirrose is een verzamelnaam voor een groep chronische leverziekten. Als de levercirrose wordt veroorzaakt door alcohol gaat het om de levercirrose.


OVERBELASTE EN ONTSTOKEN LEVER

De lever is chronische overbelast of ontstoken bij levercirrose. De ontstoken cellen sterven af en worden vervangen door bindweefsel. Steeds minder cellen moeten de functies van de lever uitvoeren omdat er steeds meer cellen afsterven. De lever wordt daardoor groter.

Het wordt steeds moeilijker voor het bloed om door de lever te stromen omdat er levercellen afsterven. Daardoor stroomt het bloed niet meer door de lever, maar eromheen. De concentratie van afbraakproducten wordt steeds hoger omdat de lever dit niet meer kan afvoeren. Dit kan tot ernstige complicaties leiden.

Uit onderzoek bij overledenen van wie bekend was dat zij meer dan 5 alcoholische consumpties per dag dronken, bleek een kleine 20% levercirrose te hebben.


KLACHTEN

- je bent vaak moe
- je hebt weinig eetlust
- in de huid kunnen stervormige bloedvaatjes zichtbaar worden en kunnen vetbobbeltjes ontstaan.
- ook komen rode vlekken op handen voor en bij vrouwen pigmentvlekken in het gezicht
- bij mannen kan vergroting van de borsten optreden
- je kunt geelzucht krijgen ( omdat galkleurstoffen onvoldoende worden verwijderd)
- pijn in de bovenbuik en een opgezette buik. Dit wordt veroorzaakt door waterzucht in de buikholte
(doordat het bloed niet goed kan wegstromen door de veranderde leverstructuur)
- bloedingen (de aanmaak van verschillende stollingsfactoren waarbij de lever een rol speelt schiet dan tekort). Een van de voornaamste doodsoorzaken bij levercirrose zijn bloedingen

Leverafwijkingen blijven vaak onopgemerkt bij veel mensen en komen pas na vele jaren in het licht.

GEVOLGEN

Bij een ver gevorderd stadium van levercirrose, maakt de lever de giftige stoffen die in het lichaam terechtkomen en de afvalproducten niet meer onschadelijk. De hersenen worden hierdoor aangetast. Er ontstaat dan sufheid en tenslotte bewusteloosheid (coma). Ook wordt het bloed uit de darmen onvoldoende gefiltreerd, zodat infecties en bloedvergiftiging kunnen ontstaan.

BEHANDELING

Allereerst natuurlijk stoppen met drinken. In een aantal gevallen zijn de gevolgen van levercirrose (zoals buikwaterzucht en jeuk) goed te behandelen met geneesmiddelen. Voor de levercirrose zelf is helaas nog geen medicijn.

De patiënt krijgt in alle vormen van cirrose een dieet om de algemene conditie te verbeteren. Een dieet met voldoende calorieën, koolhydraten, eiwitten en vitaminen. maar met weinig vetten. De patiënt krijgt een zoutarm dieet bij vochtophoping. Vitamine K wordt voorgeschreven als er bij de patiënt makkelijk bloedingen ontstaan. Een levertransplantatie kan soms de enige oplossing zijn voor patiënten met levercirrose.


Bron: alcoholenjongeren.web-log

----------

